# Try-hard



## cougr

This is an idiomatic expression meaning someone who tries hard to imitate someone else, albeit unsuccessfully, or someone who tries to be someone that they really aren't or aren't capable of being.

I was wondering if this expression could be conveyed in Greek?

Sample sentence: John's such a try-hard, he thinks he's cool and charming with the ladies but he just doesn't get it.


----------



## winegrower

Hey, you know better than to claim that equivalents have both the same meaning *and* construction with the original! You also know that we despise those easy, made-up, 2-3 words attributive adjectives, and go for more elaborate things! (Alas, we do that less and less!). 
Consequently, if I'd ask you to give me synonyms for try-hard in this context, you'd probably say: persistent, stubborn, obstinate etc. Ergo I'd give you: επίμονος, πεισματάρης κλπ.


----------



## cougr

winegrower said:


> Hey, you know better than to claim that equivalents have both the same meaning *and* construction with the original!



Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα , maybe you mean that my examples weren't that good in which case you have a point.

This link explains it a bit better:  http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=try-hard



winegrower said:


> Consequently, if I'd ask you to give me synonyms for try-hard in this context, you'd probably say: persistent, stubborn, obstinate etc. Ergo I'd give you: επίμονος, πεισματάρης κλπ.



Yes, but not quite so.The main thing that is conveyed when using the term "try-hard" to describe someone, is that their behaviour and style is very contrived and forced so that they come across as being obviously fake or inauthentic.The term also has a derogatory ring to it.


----------



## winegrower

cougr said:


> Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα , maybe you mean that my examples weren't that good in which case you have a point.


Απλά εννοούσα ότι όσο κι αν είναι σπαστικό, συχνά η διαφορετική δομή δύο γλωσσών σε προδίδει. Εμείς δεν έχουμε τέτοιους επιθετικούς προσδιορισμούς όπως π.χ. happy-go-lucky που το εξηγούμε απλά ανέμελος και χάνεται η ουσία. Κάτι παρόμοιο νομίζω ότι συμβαίνει κι εδώ. Κατά τ'άλλα τα παραδείγματά σου ήταν μια χαρά



cougr said:


> Yes, but not quite so.The main thing that is conveyed when using the term "try-hard" to describe someone, is that their behaviour and style is very contrived and forced so that they come across as being obviously fake or inauthentic.The term also has a derogatory ring to it.


Πώς να το πούμε τώρα αυτό: ο υπερβολικός; ο μη αυθεντικός; (one who attempts to fit a certain style through deliberate imitation), ο δήθεν;(one who attempts to be like someone). Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει μια λέξη που να fits all.


----------



## cougr

winegrower said:


> Απλά εννοούσα ότι όσο κι αν είναι σπαστικό, συχνά η διαφορετική δομή δύο γλωσσών σε προδίδει. Εμείς δεν έχουμε τέτοιους επιθετικούς προσδιορισμούς όπως π.χ. Happy-go-lucky που το εξηγούμε απλά ανέμελος και χάνεται η ουσία. Κάτι παρόμοιο νομίζω ότι συμβαίνει κι εδώ.



Τώρα σε κατάλαβα και συμφωνώ απόλυτα.



winegrower said:


> Πώς να το πούμε τώρα αυτό: Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει μια λέξη που να fits all.



Εδώ είναι το πρόβλημα.Πάντως ευχαριστώ για τις προσπάθειες.


----------



## shawnee

Δηλαδή «ο δήθεν η ο ψεύτο» Ντον Χουάν, πάει η δεν πάει;


----------



## cougr

shawnee said:


> Δηλαδή «ο δήθεν η ο ψεύτο» Ντον Χουάν, πάει η δεν πάει;



Εγώ αναρωτιόμουν αν ο "προσπαθιάρης" Ντον Χουάν, πάει η δεν πάει;


----------



## winegrower

cougr said:


> Εγώ αναρωτιόμουν αν ο "προσπάθιαρης" Ντον Χουάν, πάει η δεν πάει;


 
Τελευταία παρέμβαση για να υπενθυμίσω ότι η λέξη, σύμφωνα με το link που μας έδωσε ο Cougr δεν πάει μόνο στα αισθηματικά, άρα ψευτο-Δον Ζουάν (έτσι το λέμε) καλύπτει μόνο ένα σκέλος. Προσπαθιάρης είναι καλή προσπάθεια, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι λέγεται..


----------



## Akritas

My suggestion is 'και καλά'.
For instamce, ''Ο Κώστας είναι πολύ 'και καλά' τύπος''.
I welcome your comments.


----------



## cougr

Akritas said:


> My suggestion is 'και καλά'.
> For instamce, ''Ο Κώστας είναι πολύ 'και καλά' τύπος''.
> I welcome your comments.



Μου θύμισες το "καικαλούας" που μάλλον προέρχεται από το "και καλά",και νομίζω ότι  σε μερικές περιπτώσεις  μπορεί να ισχύουν. Good work.


----------



## Cynastros

cougr said:


> This is an idiomatic expression meaning someone who tries hard to imitate someone else, albeit unsuccessfully, or someone who tries to be someone that they really aren't or aren't capable of being.
> 
> I was wondering if this expression could be conveyed in Greek?
> 
> Sample sentence: John's such a try-hard, he thinks he's cool and charming with the ladies but he just doesn't get it.


 
Γεννιούνται χαρισματικοι άνθρωποι σ΄ όλες τις εποχές και σαγηνεύουν τους ανθρώπους.Τους ανθρώπους εκείνους που δέν έχουν δεί ακόμα κάτι καλό ΄πάνω τους και τους μιμούνται, άλλοι έχοντας το τάλαντο του υποκριτού και άλλοι [τραγικότεροι] που δέν τό ΄χουν. Αυτοί είναι που θα προσπαθήσουν σκληρά χωρίς όμως να ΄χουν καμια τύχη.  
είπες Try-hard και θυμίθηκα τον μύθο του Σισύφου του *πανούργου* βασιλιά της Κορ[ύ]νθου που 'κάρφωσε' τον Δία, στον Ασωπό για τη σχέση του με την κόρη του Αίγινα. 
Ο Ερμής όμως που έκλεψε τα βόδια του Απόλλωνα, καθόλου δεν τιμωρήθηκε γι΄ αυτό, είχε το χάρισμα της απάτης. σε αντίθεση με το Σίσυφο που δεν το είχε, και προσπαθούσε σκληρά για να τον αντιγράψει.
#πανούργος. αυτός που μεταχειρίζεται όλα τα μέσα για να πετύχει το σκοπό του.


----------



## cougr

Cynastros said:


> #πανούργος. αυτός που μεταχειρίζεται όλα τα μέσα για να πετύχει το σκοπό του.



Πολύ διδακτική η συνεισφορά σου Cynastre και σε ευχαριστώ, ασχέτως και  αν  οι έννοιες των δυο λέξεων διαφέρουν κάπως.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Μ' αρέσει η λέξη «ντεμέκ» ως συνώνυμο του «δήθεν». Αλλά νομίζω ότι περιγράφει περισσότερο αντικείμενα παρά ανθρώπους, γι' αυτό η ψήφος στο «και καλά».


----------



## Cynastros

cougr said:


> Πολύ διδακτική η συνεισφορά σου Cynastre και σε ευχαριστώ, ασχέτως και  αν  οι έννοιες των δυο λέξεων διαφέρουν κάπως.


Συγχωρήστε μου  την επιμονή, θα πώ  ευχαριστώ για τον έπαινο  cougr,  όπως και για την ευκαιρία που παρακίνησε το δικό μου ενδιαφέρον, με την λέξη που προέκυψε ''πανούργος'', αλλα πιστεύω [άν εκεί βρίσκεται η ένσταση], οτι  αναλύεται  ώς Παν- έργος- όργος- ούργος. Όπως και οτι τα *όργια* είναι έργια,  έργα = δρώμενα κατα τους αρχαίους χρόνους, θα ρωτούσα ίσως , για να μήν τοποθετηθώ και για την προέλευση της λέξης *εορτή*.
 Θυμιθήτε οτι η έρευνα γίνεται πάντοτε με ρίσκο, ομως σκέφτηκα ακόμα, μήπως και η προέλευση της Αγγλικής λέξης *try* έχει να κάνει με τη ρίζα της Ελληνικής *Δράω-δρώ*.


----------



## matini

Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τα "και καλά, δήθεν, ντεμέκ".


----------

